# Chris Quits smoking, v12.0



## Chris (Oct 12, 2006)

Or thereabouts.

Fucking worst habit ever.  Today's day 1 on the patch.


----------



## Rick (Oct 12, 2006)

Good luck to you. 

"You can DO IT!!!"


----------



## rummy (Oct 12, 2006)

Congrats! The patch got me to quit, too! It's been 10 months and 12 days since!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 12, 2006)

Sweetness \m/


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2006)

rummy said:


> Congrats! The patch got me to quit, too! It's been 10 months and 12 days since!



Fuck yeah, congrats man! 

I quit for about two months before I went out to California, but I fucking HATE flying, scares the shit out of me (which is ironic considering how much travelling I do). Once I got off the damn plane it was all over. 

The patch really does work though.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 12, 2006)

Good luck dude!


----------



## nitelightboy (Oct 12, 2006)

Yep, I keep trying to quit. Hasn't worked yet, but I've been able to cut back my intake. Good luck...make sure you have plenty of gum and toothpicks. They always make it a little easier when you start the patch.


----------



## Leon (Oct 12, 2006)

good luck bro!

i only smoked for a year as a kid (14 years old), and managed to give it up them. however, i STILL get cravings to smoke, and it's been 11 years since then. i can't imagine having smoked for years upon years, then trying to quit.

again, good luck!


----------



## thedownside (Oct 12, 2006)

i try to quit about once a year, never works for me man, but good luck! been doing it for 15 years, i cant imagine not doing it now


----------



## Vince (Oct 12, 2006)

Chris said:


> Or thereabouts.
> 
> Fucking worst habit ever.  Today's day 1 on the patch.



why do you & my wife always both try to quit smoking at the same time?


----------



## Drew (Oct 12, 2006)

Fuckin' good for you, dude.  



Chris said:


> I quit for about two months before I went out to California, but I fucking HATE flying, scares the shit out of me (which is ironic considering how much travelling I do). Once I got off the damn plane it was all over.




Isn't that why God invented Jack Daniels?


----------



## nitelightboy (Oct 12, 2006)

Drew...that crap makes you smoke more....


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2006)

Drew said:


> Fuckin' good for you, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As you well know, I had a whole lot of that before getting on the plane.


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 12, 2006)

Best of luck!


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 12, 2006)

every time you feel the urge to light one up, go bang a whore.


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> every time you feel the urge to light one up, go bang a whore.



That could get weird at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 12, 2006)

Just remember, the only thing left smoking should be your Johnson!


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Just remember, the only thing left smoking sould be your Johnson!


----------



## Vince (Oct 12, 2006)

popsyche


----------



## Oguz286 (Oct 12, 2006)

[action=Oguz286]flexes at Chris [/action]

Now i know i'm gonna sound like an ass, but i'm still gonna say it because i'm 100% sure that you can quit. "People trying to stop smoking with patches or whatever are pussies "

You'll be pretty pissed at me, i know. But listen, my uncle has always smoked. He started at 14 and until a month ago he smoked 70 sigarettes and a bag of tabacco a day! When his doctor told him that he should really quit, he just quit, just like that. It's because he's so strong mentally, that he doesn't need anything to quit. Now i'm sure that you really want to quit smoking and the only thing you need are BALLS, so...

"SOLDIER, YOU'RE GONNA QUIT SMOKING OR ELSE I'LL RIP YOUR BALLS OFF!"  

No but all jokes aside, if you're mentally strong, i'm sure you can quit. All the best of luck man!


----------



## Rick (Oct 12, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Just remember, the only thing left smoking should be your Johnson!



Please, not that again.


----------



## Ken (Oct 12, 2006)

Chris said:


> Or thereabouts.
> 
> Fucking worst habit ever.  Today's day 1 on the patch.



 One day at a time is all you can do.

Coincidentally, my wife is also trying to quit as of a month ago. She made it a week, then bought a pack, then threw most of it away and has been doing well for the last couple of weeks.

You can do it. I'm glad you're using the patch (just hope you got the non smoking one instead of the birth control one. If your man-boobs get bigger and your penis gets smaller then smoking will be the least of your worries).


----------



## Lobotomy (Oct 12, 2006)

All these things got me thinking...I know I should quit, but damn I've lot of things to worry this time...Girlfriend, 2 bands, moving....

Gosh


----------



## Leon (Oct 12, 2006)

Lobotomy said:


> All these things got me thinking...I know I should quit, but damn I've lot of things to worry this time...Girlfriend, 2 bands, moving....
> 
> Gosh


if you keep smoking, then that's one MORE thing to worry about, not one LESS, _imho_.


----------



## Drew (Oct 12, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Please, not that again.




What, you don't like smoking Johnson? 






Thank you, thank you, I'll be here all night.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 13, 2006)

Smoking - 

My dad just got out of the hospital after having part of his lung rmoved. That's what 40+ years of smoking will get you. You should see him now. You think flying is scary? That shit will scare the urge out of you to see what waits in your future if you continue.

I wish you all the best, Chris. Quit enabling those fucking tobacco companies, and be strong, brother. You CAN do it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 13, 2006)

I've been quit for over a year now. Saved me a fuck ton of money. The patch is great though, I love the dreams. I'd like to just go back on the patch for that.


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 13, 2006)

good luck man, im quiting too (as of the monday this week) try sunflower seeds theyre apparently really good for hepling you stop because they replace nicotine in your body so they stop the craving like the patches but theyre cheaper and taste nicer.

not smoking = 

good luck again


----------



## Your Majesty (Oct 19, 2006)

Chris said:


> Or thereabouts.
> 
> Fucking worst habit ever.  Today's day 1 on the patch.



Goodluck and hang in there Chris.


----------



## nitelightboy (Oct 19, 2006)

So how's the quit going Chris?? You been a good boy?


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2006)

For the most part. I've had 5 since I started this thread, all while drinking.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Drinking is the worst. I quit smoking about 3 or 4 times back in the day, and only went back after drinking. 

Sucks being Irish, eh?


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Drinking is the worst. I quit smoking about 3 or 4 times back in the day, and only went back after drinking.
> 
> Sucks being Irish, eh?



 Yep. I'm on the proverbial wagon right now until next Friday's New England meet. I figure if I can go two weekends w/o the fucking things, I'll be in good shape. I gave up coffee for the time being too.


----------



## Your Majesty (Oct 19, 2006)

Chris said:


> Yep. I'm on the proverbial wagon right now until next Friday's New England meet. I figure if I can go two weekends w/o the fucking things, I'll be in good shape. I gave up coffee for the time being too.



Coffee and smokes? You do got balls.

Chew gum or have massive sex in its place. LOL


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> Coffee and smokes? You do got balls.
> 
> Chew gum or have massive sex in its place. LOL



 I'll do my best.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Chris said:


> Yep. I'm on the proverbial wagon right now until next Friday's New England meet. I figure if I can go two weekends w/o the fucking things, I'll be in good shape. I gave up coffee for the time being too.


It's fucking hard! But! I think it's a TAD easier if you keep yourself from getting totally fubar'd. I know! An impossible task! 

But if you get past those initial fiend-stages, then a little self-control can step in, and even though ye be buzzed, you can catch yourself if you slip, and not become a chimney.

It worked for me. I didn't drink much  when I finally did quit. But, I had the added (benefit?) of a health scare at the same time, so it made it much easier to quit. I didn't even so much quit, as in, I couldn't smoke because of my breathing. I tried.  But after about 2 weeks, I realized I hadn't had a cigarette. SO, I though fuck... why start back? Another month passed, and I was shocked to realize I still hadn't smoked. I wasn't even thinking about 'em. I decided then and there, I guess I quit. 



And FTR, YM is more a sex fiend than any of us guys. WTF?


----------



## Your Majesty (Oct 19, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> YM is more a sex fiend than any of us guys. WTF?



Guitars, metal, mortorcycles, sex and fast cars.....my parents always said, _I should have been born a male. _


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> Guitars, metal, mortorcycles, sex and fast cars.....my parents always said, _I should have been born a male. _


Hmm.

I'll take the guitars!


----------



## Vegetta (Oct 19, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Drinking is the worst. I quit smoking about 3 or 4 times back in the day, and only went back after drinking.
> 
> Sucks being Irish, eh?



+1 I used to smoke years ago and I still want a cig if i get half kicked in the ass


----------



## skattabrain (Oct 19, 2006)

smoked a pack and half a day, 2-3 when drinking. here's how i quit ... took a while ...

decided to quit ... 

1 - thew away fresh pack of butts
2 - bulled through it for while
3 - of shit ... need a butt ... [buys brand new pack] ... smokes 50% of it
4 - guilt ... %$^%$%# i failed! ... 
5 - go to step 1 (i repeated this over and over again ... going longer inbetween failures ... gianing ground ... kinda like chop building)

bottom line ... stick with it ... you fail ... don't give yourself the excuse like my friend does ... i jsut blew $5 on the pack ... I ain't tossing it, i'll quit when i'm done! yeah right! 

cut your losses, when you fail, get right back on the wagon and toss out the newly bought pack. you'll eventually succeed. might be expensive but quitting is PRICELESS. butts are disgusting.

it's been almost 10 years and i notice certain situations to this day give me a twitch sometimes. it's like you need to rewire your brain ... you bump into an old friend ... haven't seen him since the smoking days ... your mind will call up that memory and you'll want one ... it's like you have to quit over and over gain, rewiring as you go.

drinking is tough ... make sure the next morning you quit again. you'll realize after a whiel that drinking heavy = slow morning .... but drinking + smoking = train wreck feeling. the butts are worse if you ask me.


----------



## kmanick (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm going on 10 years now being smoke free.
I'm also going on 10 years of being basically "booze free" I kind of quit
drinking at the same time because I knew if I got shit faced there
would be a Marlboro in my mouth (or 10 )
I can now drink without getting the pangs anymore but i still haven't
tied one on yet.
I haven't got the balls to test myself, and after watching my father die from lung cancer due to smoking back in 86, that's one test I don't need to fail.
Hang in there I know it's tough but if you "really do want to quit" which I found is the most important aspect to all of this, then you will.
If you really don't want to quit then you won't. I fooled myself a dozen times over the years until i reached the point where I finally really wanted to quit, and then I did.
good luck


----------



## Leon (Oct 19, 2006)

my mother's father was a pack a day smoker, and developed lung cancer. they removed his right lung, and part of his left. it's now 30 years later, he hasn't smoked since, and plays golf three times a week.

he's 83 and carries his clubs


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2006)

Fuck, I'm 30 and I don't carry my clubs.  Where the hell does he put his beer?!?


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Oct 19, 2006)

Quitting is easy as long as you're properly motivated. Chris, if you feel like reading it, here's a link to the blog I wrote on my one year anniversary of being smoke-free (3+ packs a day to nothing, cold turkey).

http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?f...&MyToken=800acfd8-c86f-428d-a403-ce414827a3a3


----------



## Leon (Oct 20, 2006)

Chris said:


> Fuck, I'm 30 and I don't carry my clubs.  Where the hell does he put his beer?!?


he saves the drinks for after he's played.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2006)

I totally missed this thread.  Anyhow, I noticed you were smoking at the SS.Org meet so you must've started back up. It's not easy and I hope you can do it this time, Chris, smoking = 

I have been smoke-free for almost a year now.


----------



## keithb (Nov 7, 2006)

I've been off the cigs (well, for the most part) for....3 years?

I've found that it was as simple as making a real decision that I didn't want to smoke any more - not because "well, I guess it's bad" or "I really shouldn't" etc - the day I really decided I didn't want to smoke any more, I stopped. Haven't looked back.


...and that's my motivational story of the day...


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2006)

Yep, I've failed quite righteously.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Chris said:


> Yep, I've failed quite righteously.


Fuck you! Get up, and get on your feet! You didn't fail, fucker!

Get right back on that horse, dude. You _only_ fail if you *give up.* Even if you're fucking lit up, puffing away right now, and gonna smoke a whole nother goddamn pack. You don't fail, as long as you resolve to try again, until you fucking succeed!

My dad got home today after 6 weeks in the hospital for lung cancer surgery. You DON'T want that, and I don't want it for you, you Irish prick! 

Never surrender!


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks man.

I'm a total egomaniac anyway, so I don't really need the pep talk. I just need to stop being a fag and fuckin' quit. 

In the meantime, I'm just going to blame Drew, since he's not here to defend himself.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Fuckin' Chris.


----------



## Your Majesty (Nov 7, 2006)

Hang in there Chris... you can do it!


----------



## Jason (Nov 7, 2006)

Like ya said Chris stop being si weak willed...JUST STOP like that..unless your not strong enough..



























































yep im getting banned...


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2006)

That whammy's gonna cost me like $5 if I keep biding my time.


----------



## Jason (Nov 7, 2006)

Chris said:


> That whammy's gonna cost me like $5 if I keep biding my time.


since when do pod xt's have whammys


----------

